# Fw - Elysian Drop Sentinel



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi.

Here the new project.....(ont the only one...sadly..)


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks cool, I like the base - are you going to detail the flat white area?


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

I love this model! I can't wait to see it painted up. Good job with the base so far!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Awesome! I really love Elysians. They are a super looking army. 

Looking forward to more, I can't wait to see your progress!


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Cool! Can i suggest making the base as concrete with toxic biowaste flowing around?


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

First of all thanks to everyone...:grin:



> are you going to detail the flat white area?



I was thinking about to paint a "imperial eagle" onto the flat part...with scratches and "oi & dust" around.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Looking good so far sir, always liked the look of most ELysian stuff so looking forward to seeing how it works out


----------



## Warpetrie (May 1, 2009)

Looks pretty cool so far cant wait to see it painted up ^_^


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Something appears on the imperial visor.......

Some shots from the base wips.....


















I'm starting today working with my airbrush...so a lot a exercise have to do...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Multi-melta deep striking walker squadrons. My favourite type of unit =). Looks good!


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi. 

Here we are again with some sentinel interior shosts.....


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Can you show us, step-by-step how you did and painted the base?


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

More airbrushing? Looking good. If I were to collect IG it would by the Elysians!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

looks good man! Lookin forward to seeing the weathering you're planning!


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

> Can you show us, step-by-step how you did and painted the base?


Unfortunately not, i don't take any pictures during my "creation" but i'll show you some tools and pieces...let me take some photos...


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Step-by-step Part. 1

I will start with some shots about materials and tools:










The red tool is a circle cutter, so i did the round plasticard (1,5mm thick) over the standard GW 40mm base.
The grey tool is a "Leather Belt Hole Puncher", with this tool i made the small rivets over the step.I don't remember the right size, but i've done some test and chose the best.










The above plasticard I beam was used (2 of them) to support the round tube under the mesh behind the sentinel.










The other I beam was used to build the step, i've used also some milliput (yellow&grey) to complete the step creation.

The 2 I beam and the tube coming from the GF9 "Plastic Accessory Variety Pack".


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Step-by-step Part. 2

The mesh on the upper level coming from "anti mosquito" net...










Painting the base...i've used my airbrush (Fendga BD-130 noozle 0,3mm)
The green is Vallejo Model Color German Uniform, the "hazard step" with Citadel Chaos Black and Vallejo Game Color Gold Yellow.

And for the Imperial Eagle Vallejo Game Color Dead White.....using the following stencil..










This stencil is made of plastic (1.5 mm thick) made using a "laser cut service" (the Italian side of www.ponoko.com


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Here the first "rusty" stage....


----------



## Phantom (Feb 24, 2011)

Agree with everyone else, i like what i see.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Awesome work so far, I will definately be keeping an eye on this, superb bases!


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

The base is bloody amazing. Good ideas I'm totally stealing. Cant wait to see this finished.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

This is a pretty sweet base dude. I love chevrons.
They're great! - Tony the Tiger


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Now i'm starting to paint the sentinel pilot....


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

nice work so far man! Did you use a yellow ink over a silver base for the visor? I like the contrast of the armour and fabric uniform!


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

> Did you use a yellow ink over a silver base for the visor?


No, i've just used the GW Shining Gold...


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Here the assebly preview after basic colors, (a try of) color modulation and camouflage....










































The next stages will be :
- Washes
- Chipping
- Weathering

See you next time ....


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

looking great!! The cammo will really pop once the washes are put on!


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

This is the 1st chipping stage (no washes done yet)










































The chippings was made using for the base the Vallejo Game Color Pale Yellow and after the GW Foundation Charadon Granite (with brush) and after some other chippings again with Charadon Granite applied with a little sponge (coming from my collection of blister foam).


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi to everybody...

Here the fisrt "wash stage"...


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Drop dead gorgeous mate...


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

great work +rep for that.

Love what you did with the base too. Hope your doing some troops too!


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

That is amazing. The weathering is great! I can't wait to see more. Great work!


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Here we are again...

A snapshot of the final stage for the sentinel....










I want to do more (and better) photos about the wathering...this is a quick update.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great work. Really like the weathering.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Great work- Really one of the greatest bits of IG painting I have ever seen!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Put it on the base! Take pic! Profit!


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Just starting to work on the base (the sentinel is not glued to the base .....)


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

That is awesome! Keep up the brilliant work!


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi.

Another wip shots...

After the base chipping , here the 1st stage of weathering (Mig Oils and Mig Pigments...) as you see it's still wet.....


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Stunning work, as usual. Just a quick question though. I'll be buying these MIG pigments as well soon. Do you have any tricks that work to fixate them, so they don't rub off again?


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

> I'll be buying these MIG pigments as well soon. Do you have any tricks that work to fixate them, so they don't rub off again?


Yes...buy also the Mig Pigment Fixer..... :so_happy:

But it you paint some model only for display....you can leave them without fixer...

Depend how many time you use your painted model.


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Here the model finished....


































































You can give some vote also here:

http://www.coolminiornot.com/278968


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Incredible....


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

looks stunning! I'm very jealous of your weathering skills! Great work!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic looking model. Very nicely based.


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm very glad to announce ....my model was with the finalist at Golden Demon Italy 2011 cat: vehicle 40k.


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

absolutely stunning work kind sir!k:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing model and I really like you guide on how you did everything.

Great looking battle damage and the base really fits in well. Some more weathering tips would be great.

Have some +rep.


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

> Some more weathering tips would be great.


What in particular ?


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

I just received the invitation for participation in the publication of the CMON 2011 annual.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Grats man, well deserved too. :biggrin:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

wow, it's finally finished LOL Haven't you been working on this for a serious length of time? Well done man, well done!


----------

